# FDA alert on flea and tick medication



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

This has a little age on it now, but still worth keeping in the public eye.

https://www.veterinarypracticenews.com/fda-alert-isoxazoline-class-flea-tick-products/print/


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for bringing this to our attention again. I know there are a lot of new doggie owners. I did check what I use (K9 Advantix) and it appears to be ok according to what the FDA published.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you Tom. Good information which I shall pass on to my friends with dogs.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Tom King said:


> This has a little age on it now, but still worth keeping in the public eye.
> 
> https://www.veterinarypracticenews.com/fda-alert-isoxazoline-class-flea-tick-products/print/


If your dog has the MDR1 gene mutation, these products can be deadly. It is mostly herding dogs that have this gene I believe. Jean Dodd's has a good article on this.


__
https://178817671296%2Ffda-warning-flea-tick-products


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Just wanted to add that a flea comb works wonders. I keep my Havanese shorter in summer so I can flea comb her easily and often. I will not put pesticides on my dog.


----------



## CindyLou (Mar 9, 2016)

We switched to the Seresto collars last year on the advice of our vet. The advantage of these is that they keep the pests from biting vs killing them after they bite. I was concerned that they would cause matting around the collar, but it has been very minimal and easy to comb out.


----------

